#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ik wil trouwen

## Mohammedxx

Salamoe 3alikoum,
Ik voel me wel klaar voor een huwelijk maar waar en hoe kan ik een moslima vrouw vinden?
heeft iemand ideen misschien?

Wie ben ik ?
ben 31 jaar en nog nooit getrouwed geweest.
ben lief, eerlijk, betrouwbaar en direct.
Graag alleen serieuse reacties

P.S.
ik wil graag zosnel mogelijk gaan trouwen.

----------


## MASOUDA

waarom wil je zosnel mogelijk trouwen?

----------


## Si_Y

> _Geplaatst door MASOUDA_ 
> *waarom wil je zosnel mogelijk trouwen?*


papieren...

----------


## Si_Y

flauwe opmerking, wilde hem weghalen, maar kan hem niet meer wijzigen. Sorry voor de uitspraak!

----------


## MASOUDA

HAHAHAHAHA. MISSCHIEN JE WEET MAAR NOOIT.

----------


## Mohammedxx

Geef niet. Ik ben 31. Het is tijd om te trouwen vind je niet.
Ik wil graag mijn kinderen goed opvoeden en dat kost veel energie.
Dus niet pas op mijn 50ste eerste kind krijgen ( inscha'alla ). Ik vraag om jullie advies broeders en zusters.

P.S.
illegaal ben ik niet. Al7amoelillah ik hoef niet om die reden gaan trouwen.

----------


## Hakima10

Salaam, nou jah amina aan de ene kant heb je wel gelijk hoor, maar ja je weet maar nooit wie hij hier gaat tegen komen, h.
Eerlijk ( mijn mening) vindt ik dat deze manier van internet geen goede weg is om een vrouw of een man te vinden,alle ik heb er niks tegen hoor, ik hoop dat je haar gaat vinden Insh'Allah, maar toch, zou het liever niet op deze manier doen,maar als je geen keuze hebt, en in moeilijke situatie zit dan is het niet erg h.


Moehiem veel succes, en Moge Allah jou de goede weg en vrouw vinden,

----------


## love_moessie

hoi ik ken iemand die ook heel graag wil trouwen.
zij is 21 jaar en heel erg modern en ook lief maar zij weet niet of er wel goeie mannen op de wereld bestaan dus als jij wil vertel meer over je zelf wat je doet in de dagelijkse leven en wat daar allemaal bij hoort.
het is niet voor mij zelf ben al 6 jaar gelukig getrouwd .
 :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:

----------


## roumana

Ik ben een week op vakantie geweest in Marokko en kheb een huwelijksaanzoek vast..... Ik zou graag nog even wachten met trouwen dus mss kunnen we wisselen .... ik ben ook nog maar 21 jaar.

----------


## 1JAMILLA1

> _Geplaatst door amina1977_ 
> *Hoi,ik wens je heel veel succes met het vinden van een goede vrouw,maar probeer het op een andere manier!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Dit is niet de juiste weg om iemand te leren vind ik teminste,je komt hier alleen maar mensen tegen die problemen hebben of gescheiden zijn!! Heel veel succes verder!!*


Jij doet alsof gescheiden mensen geen mensen zijn?
Met zulke uitspraken kun je gescheiden mensen heel erg kwetsen hoor.

----------


## leven2005

Hallo,

Ik begrijp niet waarom je via deze week niet een geschikte partner zou kunnen vinden. Ik ken veel mensen die nog steeds heel erg gelukkig getrouwd zijn en op deze manier iemand hebben leren kennen.

Ik denk dat het ook een beetje aan jezelf ligt en veroordeel daar geen andere op.

Ik wens je in iedergeval heel veel succes met het vinden van een goede vrouw, heb nog een aantal nichten die heel graag willen trouwen. Dus let me know of je interesse hebt.

----------


## amina1977

JAMILLIA,je voelt je zeker aangesproken,ik zeg niet dat gescheiden mensen niet goed zijn,ik zeg alleen dat dit niet de manier is om iemand te zoeken waar je mee gaat trouwen!! Sorry als je,je aangesproken voelt ,maar dat is mijn mening

----------


## Java

Ik vind het internet wel een goede manier om iemand te vinden. Je kan eerst met elkaar praten over wat je in je toekomst wilt, hoe je bent en wat je van elkaar verwacht. Als het klikt kan je elkaar zien en ja de rest wijst zichzelf wel uit. 

Ik zie niet in waarom dit een slechtere manier is dan andere manieren om iemand te leren kennen. Sommige mensen vinden het ook makkelijker om met andere mensen te praten via internet, mensen die verlegen zijn, die niet zoveel sociale contacten hebben of gewoon mensen die hun ideale partner niet vinden in hun omgeving. 

Het hoeft trouwens niet altijd uit te lopen op een huwelijk, soms hou je er ook een goede vriendschap aan over.

Ps: Ik heb mijn verloofde ook toevallig op de chat leren kennen. We zijn beiden nog nooit getrouwd geweest dus de theorie van "alleen gescheiden mensen zoeken iemand op internet" slaat echt nergens op, alsook het idee dat alleen lelijke en wanhopige mensen/mensen met problemen iemand zoeken op internet want dat zijn we zeker niet.

Ik ben blij dat deze manier bestaat, anders was ik hem misschien nooit tegen gekomen. Ik dank Allah tot op de dag van vandaag nog steeds om het feit dat deze manier bestaat en dat we elkaar hebben gevonden.

----------


## 1JAMILLA1

> _Geplaatst door Java_ 
> *Ik vind het internet wel een goede manier om iemand te vinden. Je kan eerst met elkaar praten over wat je in je toekomst wilt, hoe je bent en wat je van elkaar verwacht. Als het klikt kan je elkaar zien en ja de rest wijst zichzelf wel uit. 
> 
> Ik zie niet in waarom dit een slechtere manier is dan andere manieren om iemand te leren kennen. Sommige mensen vinden het ook makkelijker om met andere mensen te praten via internet, mensen die verlegen zijn, die niet zoveel sociale contacten hebben of gewoon mensen die hun ideale partner niet vinden in hun omgeving. 
> 
> Het hoeft trouwens niet altijd uit te lopen op een huwelijk, soms hou je er ook een goede vriendschap aan over.
> 
> Ps: Ik heb mijn verloofde ook toevallig op de chat leren kennen. We zijn beiden nog nooit getrouwd geweest dus de theorie van "alleen gescheiden mensen zoeken iemand op internet" slaat echt nergens op, alsook het idee dat alleen lelijke en wanhopige mensen/mensen met problemen iemand zoeken op internet want dat zijn we zeker niet.
> 
> Ik ben blij dat deze manier bestaat, anders was ik hem misschien nooit tegen gekomen. Ik dank Allah tot op de dag van vandaag nog steeds om het feit dat deze manier bestaat en dat we elkaar hebben gevonden.*


Amien Java,ik ben het helemaal met je eens.
Of dat je nou gescheiden of nog nooit getrouwd ben geweest maakt helemaal niet uit.Het gaat er om of je goed bij elkaar past.

Salaam........

----------


## 1JAMILLA1

> _Geplaatst door amina1977_ 
> *JAMILLIA,je voelt je zeker aangesproken,ik zeg niet dat gescheiden mensen niet goed zijn,ik zeg alleen dat dit niet de manier is om iemand te zoeken waar je mee gaat trouwen!! Sorry als je,je aangesproken voelt ,maar dat is mijn mening*


Amina ik voel me zeker aangesproken,want ik ben zelf gescheiden en als ik dat zo lees dan voelt het net alsof gescheiden mensen geen tweede kans mogen hebben.Kijk je moet nooit nooit zeggen het kan jou ook gebeuren en ik hoop het niet,maar je weet het nooit hoe het zal gaan in het leven.Kijk ik lig er echt niet wakker van,maar het is vervelend als je zulke dingen leest.

Het beste meid en moge Allah Ta,ala jou alles schenken wat je hartje begeerd.

Liefs van Jamilla.....

----------


## Java

Gescheiden mensen zijn ook gewone mensen, niet beter of slechter dan anderen. Het is al erg genoeg dat ze een scheiding hebben moeten meemaken dus laten we ze niet kwetsten door dingen te zeggen zonder eerst na te denken.

----------


## attraction

> _Geplaatst door Java_ 
> *Ik vind het internet wel een goede manier om iemand te vinden. Je kan eerst met elkaar praten over wat je in je toekomst wilt, hoe je bent en wat je van elkaar verwacht. Als het klikt kan je elkaar zien en ja de rest wijst zichzelf wel uit. 
> 
> Ik zie niet in waarom dit een slechtere manier is dan andere manieren om iemand te leren kennen. Sommige mensen vinden het ook makkelijker om met andere mensen te praten via internet, mensen die verlegen zijn, die niet zoveel sociale contacten hebben of gewoon mensen die hun ideale partner niet vinden in hun omgeving. 
> 
> Het hoeft trouwens niet altijd uit te lopen op een huwelijk, soms hou je er ook een goede vriendschap aan over.
> 
> Ps: Ik heb mijn verloofde ook toevallig op de chat leren kennen. We zijn beiden nog nooit getrouwd geweest dus de theorie van "alleen gescheiden mensen zoeken iemand op internet" slaat echt nergens op, alsook het idee dat alleen lelijke en wanhopige mensen/mensen met problemen iemand zoeken op internet want dat zijn we zeker niet.
> 
> Ik ben blij dat deze manier bestaat, anders was ik hem misschien nooit tegen gekomen. Ik dank Allah tot op de dag van vandaag nog steeds om het feit dat deze manier bestaat en dat we elkaar hebben gevonden.*


Java,
Ik ben heel blij dit te horen, dat het werkelijk nog mogelijk is om iemand via het net tegen te komen en dat het zelfs uitmondt naar een trouw!

besaha voor jullie beiden.
inchaalag mogen jullie een mooi huwelijk tegemoet gaan;

masalaam

----------


## amina1977

Later krijgen jullie van jullie mannen te horen dat jullie gewoon hopeloze sletten waren en dat jullie wanhopig op het internet aan het zoeken waren!!!!!!!

Wees toch niet naief en denk toch na......

----------


## sampje

salam alikoum ik hoop dat je de ware vind .maar waarom zoek je via deze weg naar een vrouw ken je geen goede moslima,s bij jou in de buurt of kom je er nooit een tegen , ik ken er genoeg hier bij mijn in de buurt en een daar van ben ik .

----------


## Mohammedxx

> _Geplaatst door love_moessie_ 
> *hoi ik ken iemand die ook heel graag wil trouwen.
> zij is 21 jaar en heel erg modern en ook lief maar zij weet niet of er wel goeie mannen op de wereld bestaan dus als jij wil vertel meer over je zelf wat je doet in de dagelijkse leven en wat daar allemaal bij hoort.
> het is niet voor mij zelf ben al 6 jaar gelukig getrouwd .
>    *


*SALAMOE 3ALIKOUM* 

*love_moessie:*
Ik ben 31 jaar, woon op mezelf in Amsterdam. Ik Werk als Software Engineer bij een Software bedrijf in Amsterdam.
Ik ben spontane, sociale, eerlijke, direct. voor meer info kun je me mailen naar: [email protected]

*sampje:*
Ik ken niemand, daarom heb ik deze topic hier geplaatst om jullie advies te vragen broeder en zusters.
Ik ben opzoek naar een Marokkaanse (moslima) vrouw.

----------


## Java

> _Geplaatst door attraction_ 
> *Java,
> Ik ben heel blij dit te horen, dat het werkelijk nog mogelijk is om iemand via het net tegen te komen en dat het zelfs uitmondt naar een trouw!
> 
> besaha voor jullie beiden.
> inchaalag mogen jullie een mooi huwelijk tegemoet gaan;
> 
> masalaam*


Incha'Allah, shokran.




> _Geplaatst door amina1977_ 
> *Later krijgen jullie van jullie mannen te horen dat jullie gewoon hopeloze sletten waren en dat jullie wanhopig op het internet aan het zoeken waren!!!!!!!
> 
> Wees toch niet naief en denk toch na......*


Als jij een leuke man leert kennen op internet zou je hem zeker een kans geven. Ik durf zelfs wedden dat je al geprobeerd hebt iemand te vinden op internet maar dat je daar gewoon niet in geslaagd bent en het daarom een slechte manier vindt.

----------


## greatmind

> _Geplaatst door amina1977_ 
> *Hoi,ik wens je heel veel succes met het vinden van een goede vrouw,maar probeer het op een andere manier!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Dit is niet de juiste weg om iemand te leren vind ik teminste,je komt hier alleen maar mensen tegen die problemen hebben of gescheiden zijn!! Heel veel succes verder!!*


Grappig is dfat mensen die gescheiden zijn gelijk gesteld worden met mensen die problemen hebben. Alsof deze Mohammed geen problemen zou kunnen hebben, en daardoor opzoek is naar een vrouw. Misschien is hij wel homosexueel.

Ik ben gelukkig gescheiden, en ga heel goed met mijn ex om. Maar dat is misschien een brug te ver voor de deelnemers aan deze site. Dat bestaat blijkbaar niet, of mag dat niet? Van wie niet?
Van je vader niet?

Kom op zeg, dit is Nederland en dit is de 21e eeuw hoor.

----------


## Mohammedxx

*Salamoe 3alikoum wara7mato allahi ta3ala wa barakatoeh* 
Choukran bezaaaf al ikhwan.
Ik ben nu meer dan 4 jaar opzoek naar moslima vrouw, maar ik heb nog niemand gevonden, ik weet dat
het almektab is. alhamdoe lillah 3ala koli 7aal. Wa3assa an takrahou chai'aan wahowa khairon
lakoum, wa3assa an to7ibou chai'aan waoua charoun lakoum. Maar doe alleen sabbab.
Ik wil niet trouwen uit familie (liever ook niet uit marokko) dat is het, en mijn moeder miskina
kent ook niemand. 

Wallah ik weet niet wat/waar/hoe, daarom heb ik deze topic hier geplaatst om jullie advies te
vragen broeder en zusters.


CHOUKRAN BEZAAAAAAAAAAAAAF.

----------


## Misswomen

Hoi,

Ik zal zeggen mailen maar

----------


## Toerya

Salame 3allaikom,

Het is niet moeilijk om een leuke vrouw te ontmoeten, maar het is wel moeilijk om haar die kans te geven, jammer genoeg heeft men snel zijn beoordeling klaar leggen op de eerst blik al... 

Er lopen genoeg mooie, slimme vrouwen rond, ik zou zeggen als jij een leuke meid ziet gun haar de kans om haar persoonlijkheid te leren kennen en niet alleen op de uitelijk letten.......

Groetjes

----------


## Sarah-1970

> _Geplaatst door amina1977_ 
> *Later krijgen jullie van jullie mannen te horen dat jullie gewoon hopeloze sletten waren en dat jullie wanhopig op het internet aan het zoeken waren!!!!!!!
> 
> Wees toch niet naief en denk toch na......*


Salaamoe 'alaikoem,

Als dat zo is dan heb je de verkeerde man leren kennen, een moslim hoort niet zo te zijn. Bovendien hij zocht dan toch ook via internet, wat is hij dan? Zuster je bent waarschijnlijk bezig met cultuur, islam hoort niet zo te zijn, ghair inshaAllah.

En trouwens ik ben ook een gescheiden vrouw en voel mij niet minder. trouwen is niet het probleem, via internet kun je beter aangeven wat voor persoon je zoekt en als het overeenkomt met die andere persoon dan kun je elkaar beter leren kennen. Gevaar is niet alleen op internet, ik ken genoeg die op een andere manier zijn getrouwd en nu weer gescheiden zijn, ghair inshaAllah. Je moet zelf op je hoede zijn en we hebben ook een speciaal gebed (Istighara) gekregen van Allah (swt) om deze o.a. te verichten voor het nemen van een beslissing, inshaAllah.

Het is niet mijn bedoeling om hiermee mensen te kwetsen, moge Allah (swt) mij vergeven als ik iets verkeert heb gezegd, amien.

Wa alaikoem salaam wa rahmatoelahie wa barakatoeh

----------


## sjahrazed

salam alaikum iedereen

ik denk dat we de echte issue zijn vergeten hier... het ging toch om Mohammed die een vrouw zocht en toch niet over gescheiden mensen?? maar om daar toch even op te reageren je weet nooit wat die mensen hebben meegemaakt het kan zijn dat hun partner hen mishandelde of dat hij hen slecht behandelde...? Waarom ben je dan zo snel klaar met je oordeel??? ik ben zelf nog nooit getrouwd geweest dus daarbij ook niet gescheiden maar ik ken wel mensen die gescheiden zijn en het zijn schatten die veel hebben meegemaakt.. dus voor je hier afkomt met je Taliban-zever dat gescheiden mensen slecht zijn ga dan maar eerst eens naar buiten en een kijkje nemen in de wereld die ondertussen al in de 21ste eeuw is...
dikke bousa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
naoual

----------


## Anoniempje3

He meid,

Voor degene die gescheiden zijn:

Je kunt beter scheiden dan omwille van mensen bij je man een ellendig leven leiden.Er zijn nog mensen die vinden dat scheiden niet hoort en vinden dat nog een beetje taboe.

Ik ben zelf niet gescheiden maar ken wel iemand die dat is, zij heeft heel wat te verduren gehad tijdens haar scheiding.Het ergste was dat niemand haar steunde omdat zij in hun ogen onjuist heeft gehandeld.

Hun conclusie was: je had niet met hem moeten trouwen!
wat de reden daarvan is dat weet ik niet.

----------

